# Huge S1 love fest (56k users, be cautious)



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Lets make this the thread that breaks the servers! Please post your own favourites, and please keep it to S1s only, no "normal" sports or nuttin.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








<- S1 proto

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Michele Mouton driving (her personal S1?) from Auto Motor und Sport, 2001

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









All these pics are found at http://www.aia.tartu.ee/~indrek/ralli/audi/S1/?N=D


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Huge S1 love fest (PerL)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









So what differs this S1 prototype from a rally Sport chassis-wise?


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Where are those pics from Jeroen?


_Modified by WAUOla at 2:30 PM 10-9-2006_


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

I took them at 25 years quattro in Ingolstadt.


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

Inside the Pikes Peak. When i openend the door, de guards almost send me out of the museum..


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: (JeroenGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeroenGT* »_










Is that blood type?
That is both awesome and scary at the same time...


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes that is the blood type.


----------



## dolemite (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: (URQ)*

I thought the rally cars (the ones in the yellow scheme) were Evolution 2 cars (E2)
and the hillclimb tan ones with massive aero were the S1 cars with more powerful engines and different (semi sequential) transmissions?


_Modified by dolemite at 6:35 PM 10-9-2006_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (dolemite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dolemite* »_I thought the rally cars (the ones in the yellow scheme) were Evolution 2 cars (E2)
and the hillclimb tan ones with massive aero were the S1 cars with more powerful engines and different (semi sequential) transmissions?

First of all, of the short wheelbase quattros there are THREE cars to consider as contenders from Audi Sport;
1. rally Sport quattro
2. Sport quattro S1
3. Sport quattro S1 'Pikes Peak'
There were 20 'winged' cars produced as S1, whereas the Pikes Peak car
is number 20. This means these cars are "identical". Difference in
engines etc were done all along due to drivers preferences and evolution
of technical views. The HB Audi Team dekals were used during FIA
races, but after the closedown of Group B they weren't sponsoring Audi
any more - therefor the cars used at i.e. Pikes Peaks races were with
the regular white body featuring the Audi Sport arrow decals.
As far as I know, the only special drivetrain on a S1 is Walter Röhrl's
San Remo S1 featuring PDK* (Porsche Doppel Kopplung).
NB! Engines were size restricted by FIA set turbofactors.


_Modified by WAUOla at 4:24 AM 10-10-2006_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_ The HB Audi Team dekals were used during FIA
races, but after the closedown of Group B they weren't sponsoring Audi
any more 

Yes they did! The Gr.A 200 quattro was also in HB livery, as were the odd Coupe quattro factory rally car.
Now, enough with the talking already, post your S1 pics!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

best thread yet


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Huge S1 love fest (PerL)*

My turn, my turn, my turn!!















PerL: You'd migt want to check the image-filename here...
















Misc. Pikes pictures
















































rally Sport quattro

























The much discussed S1 number 003, previous Armin Schwarz, Dahlbäck and affiliated Dahlbäck norwegian...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Huge S1 love fest (WAUOla)*

Ola, which part of "S1 love fest" did you not get?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

surely, you've already spotted the other non-S1 pics??


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

Luke look for the Big Ass Wings.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Surely, some of you recognizes this picture.
Anyways, it just made my wallpaper on the 12" laptop


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

mmm a quat in its natural state..sideways


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

S1 fun from Norway.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...earch


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*



















































































































_Modified by Sepp at 8:35 PM 11-8-2006_


_Modified by Sepp at 8:44 PM 11-8-2006_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Sepp, while you broke the "S1 only" rule, you are still my hero of the day!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re:*


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Sepp, while you broke the "S1 only" rule, you are still my hero of the day!









Sorry,
But I couldn't help my self...
This picture, one of the collection I posted above is just fantastic.
It's clear to see that the driver is fully braced for the cars impact on the water bank, but the co-driver...looks like he wasn't prepared for the landing.
It looks like it hurt.








And bet ya didn't know that Audi built helicopters....


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

What an awesome thread. I feel lucky just to see the few UrQs that there are up here in Alaska, the Sports and S1's are just THE sickness!! It is pretty funny that there are probably more pictures of these cars in this thread alone than there are actual cars







. Thanks for the history lesson guys!

Garth


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (g60vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vw* »_It is pretty funny that there are probably more pictures of these cars in this thread alone than there are actual cars









There was built 20 S1s, so you do the math


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

Yes, more than half of the pictures I posted were of the same car....


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Can someone help me out with some details regarding the rear mounted radiator. Namely how the piping is run from the motor to the trunk? And what material was used to do it.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Huge S1 love fest*

From THE Book...


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Huge S1 love fest (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_From THE Book...


















What is this book? I think I must read it.....









Garth


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

The limited book of Jürgen Lewandowski.
Second hand price is around 650USD.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Huge S1 love fest (PerL)*

Borrowing the pic from Vitor's homepage. Sort of an Audi S1...


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

hmm, you know i think that very first pic, way up the top... i recon that came from the scanner of the engineering deptment of the university of tasmania launceston campus and the cover of the 1985 portugese rally video that was inside it...
anyway.. heres my littel bit...









and i still say car used from mid 84 till mid 85... S1, car used from argintina 85 till port 86... E2... but thats jsut me...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I just don't get where "everybody" gets this E2/EVO 2 naming from... Never been a title like that on these cars.


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

well... this is the way i understand it (and am by no means right, its just me), you have the sport quattro homologated into group B of which tehy must make 200 cars, this is the sport S1, but then according to the group B rules you are allowed to make 10% Evolution cars(just on the off chance you didn't know that). The basic homolageted car must retain a bunch of stuff from the road car, but the evolution car can have a bunch of thins changed. Some manufactures homolagated tehrir evolution cars from the get go (037, delts S4 etc) but others used it for updates, quattro, rs200 (although that never got homolgated). the reason it is the 2nd evolution is that the A2 was the 1st evolution version for the quattro... so anyway to get the radiators moved to the boot and the big wings which were actually homolgated as cooling devices they need to be homolgated and for that you get the E2...
and for my money, if whats his face mcklien, graham robson and the world rallying books say its an Evo 2... then thats what i call it...
(blah blah blah)


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Internal archives have cars divided by the following types; rally quattros, rally Sport quattros and rally Sport quattro S1s.


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

well... liek i said doen't mean i'm right, i just used to go buy sorces that i figured were pretty accurate (ie pirelli world rallying books of the time) and also from the fisa homolagation info, eg the origianl impreza rally car that everyone calls the wrx or turbo 2000 depending on where you came from (or sti, or RA, is actually homolagate by the name subaru impreza 555. 
well anyway the fia say that the audi quattro S1 was homolagated into group B on 1/5/1984, with and engine size of 2988 (1.4) with a build number of 264 and with D(germany) and homolagation extension 17(whatever thats means). thats there official information and thats what i went by (and i guess the world rallying went buy too) since i first found it and figure if the S1 is the 84 version (i had before this thought the S1 was the evo version), but then figured the evo version was the E2.
doens't mean i'm right, or the FIA is right, but thats how i like to think of it...


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (mik_git)*

The Rallycourse Books printed in that time period actually refer to the big Winged Shorty's as S1 Evolution 2s. Point being that they called it the S1 Evolution 2. Those exact words.
This means the Shorty is the S1 and that would make sense as Audi was had designated the LWB car the A2 and would likely have a similar naming scheme for the Short cars.
The Short is also very commonly called the Quattro Sport in its early presentation year, this became confusing Within 1 year as the homologated street cars were known by the same title, so often a Quattro Sport Rally was used briefly in the following year, but that was long and cumbersome designation, by then the S1 Evolution 2 had already been implemented. My guess is the Shortys were designed as orignal S1s about the same time as the Evolution 2 came around to further help distinguish the cars. Meaning this... Its not so much that the Shorts were offically tagged as S1s its more the fact that the Winged versions were tagged as S1 Evolution 2s in contemporary literature.
So In my opinion, they are both S1s and I call the Winged versions S1E2s. 
The LWB cars are commonly known as A2s, A1s, and Group 4 cars. Many of the lesser series cars are entered as A1s in 1984 which AFAIK was never an offical spec, but anything that isn't A2 spec is typically classed as an A1 car or a Group 4 car. Grp4 being unpopular as it doesn't meld with the current naming lineage. A1 being a term that really didn't emerge until 1984 or so, as a means to denote that its a LWB car that isn't quite full A2 spec. 
So.. People who have S1s actually call their cars S1E2s or S1 Evolutions. People who have Sport Quattro Shorts call their cars S1E1 or S1 or Sport Quattro Rallye. 
The Internal Archives are fine, but even within the Rally Quattros there are 3 common subcategories. Group 4, A1 and A2. All vastly different in Engine components and body components.
The contemporary Writers of the day dubbed the car as an S1 Evolution 2.


----------



## quattros1 (Sep 12, 2007)

*The names of the Rallye Quattro*

The names of the Rallye Quattro 1980 to 2007
Audi Quattro Gruppe.4
(Jänner Rallye 1981 to RAC 1982)
Audi Quattro A1
(Monte Carlo Rallye 1983 to Safari Rallye 1983)
Audi Quattro A2
(Korsika Rallye 1983 to 1000 Seen 1984)
Audi Quattro Sport Rallye
(Korsika 1984 to Neuseeland 1985)
original audi Dukoment








Audi Quattro Sport S1
(Olympus 1985 to Pikes Peak 1987)
original audi Dukoment









The names of the Rallye Quattro off 2007
Audi Quattro A1
(Jänner Rallye 1981 to RAC 1982)
Audi Quattro A2 = Audi Quattro in the Gruppe.B
(Monte Carlo Rallye 1983 to 1000 Seen 1984)
Audi Quattro Sport S1 = Audi Quattro Sport in the Gruppe.B
(Korsika 1984 to Neuseeland 1985)
Audi Quattro Sport S1/E2 = Audi Quattro Sport S1 in the Gruppe.B
(Olympus 1985 to Pikes Peak 1986)
Audi Quattro Sport Pikes Peak 1987
(Pikes Peak 1987)

In the books it is not written correctly, audi changes the names for 2007.


_Modified by quattros1 at 10:13 AM 9/12/2007_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_









It's so weird, Audi branding this car as IN-NL 11 AND IN-NL 16.
*this is probably IN-NY 18, but others appear with multiple plates.










_Modified by WAUOla at 2:44 PM 4-18-2009_


----------

